# BBC weathergirl keeps her promise...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Anyone who viewed my second video post about my exhaust recently will know that I met BBC South East weathergirl, Kaddy Lee-Preston at a networking evening last Thursday during which she made us a little promise... :wink:

Well here it is, as recorded on Friday evening... :wink:

http://tinyurl.com/lu79yg

Good girl! :lol: Now we know she's up for a laugh we're gonna make it really challenging for her next month! :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Brilliant :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

southTT said:


> Brilliant :lol:
> cheers
> jon


She's got a fab arse too...










Cheers

rich


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Fair plays to her- she is fit!

Thats a great shot of her arse - very nice


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry, Becky Mantin beats all weather girls!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Sorry, Becky Mantin beats all weather girls!!!!


Join the queue! Phhooooorrrr!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to school with Diane Oxberry,she used to be the weather Girl on Radio 1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Come on guys, becky is my wife...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Come on guys, becky is my wife...


For how long....? She told me last night that.... phew... you (Toshiba) ain't got long to last... or was that... you don't last long....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont do it for her, not point beating around the bush now is there...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup no point at all!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

saint said:


> Sorry, Becky Mantin beats all weather girls!!!!


Yep, I have to agree.

I love her hair...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I went to school with Diane Oxberry,she used to be the weather Girl on Radio 1


Now the weather woman on BBC NorthWest and BBC Radio Manchester!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just watched look north ( stuck in hotel in Washington)








shes not too bad


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Just watched look north ( stuck in hotel in Washington)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but not for me.
I'd rather have Kaddy (the BBC south east one with the cracking arse)


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I went to school with Diane Oxberry,she used to be the weather Girl on Radio 1


Yea I remember that with Simon mayo. not sure if ya no though. she still is a weather girl for Granada reports news our ITV channel in the northwest


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Trev TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I went to school with Diane Oxberry,she used to be the weather Girl on Radio 1
> ...


Sorry mate but i think you will find its BBC local news. She would still get it though!! :roll:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Realy, thought Gordon burns work for granada. oh well I guess she still employed by the beeb then. loyal to the last eh


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

we have these three munters on bbc ni
thats too harsh, the blonde, jackie mccann is ok and has a soothing irish brogue...she could be forecasting the worst weather ever and you wouldn't get too worried about it


----------

